# Euro 2012 Final 4



## VitoCatindig (Jun 25, 2012)

Spain vs Portugal

Germany vs Italy


As we approach the final three matches of this summer’s European Championships, first up this Wednesday is a semifinal clash between heavyweights Spain and Portugal.

This fixture took place two years ago in the 2010 World Cup Round of 16, of course, when Spain knocked Portugal out to their title.

Germany and Italy have met 30 times, with the Germans winning seven games and the Azzurri 14, including the 2006 World Cup semi-final in Germany when Marcello Lippi's men won 2-0 after extra time en route to lifting the trophy.


----------

